# Written test for Sacto Metro EMT-B?



## q209 (Aug 3, 2012)

Taking the written for an EMT-B with the Sacramento Metro FD next week. Does anyone know of specific areas good to study for that test, other than the generic "your entire EMT-B book and the California Ambulance Driver rules"?

Thanks -


----------



## Boogster (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm diggin this up cause I just I actually have the same written exam on the 16th, so this is relevant to me. Any ideas, guys[and gals]? i just want to know what to spend my time more so on, instead of wasting time on areas that shouldn't be of concern.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 3, 2013)

They're there to learn, learn 'em. Hope you and the OP do alright!


----------



## ciernie (May 7, 2013)

*Question about Single Role EMT for Sacramento Metro*

I took the written test as well, and I am scheduled for the interview.  Just wondering if anyone knows whether I should even bother if I don't want to be a firefighter...they seem to want people who want to be firefighters.  Also, does anyone know what the contract means when it says the Single Role EMT must acquire Paramedic License before the end of the 3-year contract?  Does this mean I have to pay for and go to P-School while working 36 hours on the ambulance with them?  Or is the schooling built into the job?  Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Boogster (May 7, 2013)

ciernie said:


> I took the written test as well, and I am scheduled for the interview.  Just wondering if anyone knows whether I should even bother if I don't want to be a firefighter...they seem to want people who want to be firefighters.  Also, does anyone know what the contract means when it says the Single Role EMT must acquire Paramedic License before the end of the 3-year contract?  Does this mean I have to pay for and go to P-School while working 36 hours on the ambulance with them?  Or is the schooling built into the job?  Thanks ahead of time!



Honestly, I would go for it. Sac Metro is very well respected, and if you can show you have experience and worked with them for however long, that will help you greatly in future job hunts.

Yes, they do plan on picking from the single roles to fill the dual-roles positions before hiring new people. But that does not mean they wont hire you. I say still go for it. I didn't make it to the interview process, but even though I don't have any plans on being a FF as well, i would have still tried for the position.

Best of luck!


----------



## ciernie (May 8, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the reply.  I think I am going to go for it.  Do you know anything about the whole becoming a paramedic requirement?


----------



## Boogster (May 8, 2013)

ciernie said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I think I am going to go for it.  Do you know anything about the whole becoming a paramedic requirement?



Unfortunately I do not. I do know that Metro has a large role in the CRFA's paramedic program Here. So they MAY have some sort of deal going with training there, but I do not know. It never hurts to call and ask though. That would also be a great question to ask them during your interview.


----------



## ciernie (May 8, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot!  I was scared to ask in the interview in case I am somehow supposed to know already...


----------

